# Most Badass Line of Dialogue



## Cuthalion22 (Mar 2, 2011)

Aragorn: "One for the Shire! The hobbit's bite is deep!"

Legolas: "It has been knife work up here..."

Gimli: "Khazad ai-menu!"

Frodo: "On Mount Doom doom shall fall"

Eowyn: "Begone, if you be not deathless! For living or dark undead, I will smite you, if you touch him."

Witch-king: "Do you not know Death when you see it?"

Theoden: "I felled the black serpent."

Gandalf: "I am a servant of the Secret Fire, wielder of the flame of Anor. You cannot pass. The dark fire will not avail you, flame of Udun."

Sam: You've hurt my master, you brute, and you'll pay for it. Come on, and taste it again."


----------



## Cuthalion22 (Mar 2, 2011)

Shucks Sam's line wasn't included in the poll. It will have to be disqualified, poor Samwise! :*(


----------



## Bucky (Mar 2, 2011)

For the record, Isn't it "Begone, foul Dwimmerlaik,..."

actually, looking it up, your quote is a combination of two quotes. The above mentioned quote & the rest of the quote, uttered later.

And, secondly, I think the good professor would take exception to any quote of his being called 'badass'


----------



## e.Blackstar (Mar 5, 2011)

Gandalf's quote is an excellent one, but it's being hedged by some mystical-sounding words. ;*) It's not the same at face value.

I will never, never, NEVER get over Eowyn's speech to the Witch-King. The whole quote does it far better justice...and the movie version was just pathetic. "I am no man...ner ner ner ner." (I'm bitter.)


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Mar 23, 2011)

"I will take the Ring," he said, "though I do not know the way."


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 23, 2011)

My second choice was "Khazad ai-menu!"


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't have a single "Bad-Ass" line, but a really Bad-Ass Mam :

*Lobelia* of the Shire... ( "they" are some ruffians )

_“Where be you a-going?” says she. 
“To Bag End,” says they. 
“What for?” says she. 
“To put up some sheds for Sharkey,” says they. 
“Who said you could?” says she. 
“Sharkey,” says they. “So get out o' the road, old hagling!”
*“I'll give you Sharkey, you dirty thieving ruffians!” says she, and ups with her umbrella and goes for the leader. near twice her size.*_


----------



## spirit (Mar 25, 2011)

I had a feeling Gandalf's line would be most voted. I didn't conform to pressure *rolleyes though it _is _:*up _badass_. 




Does that make me badass?

:*p


----------



## Sulimo (May 15, 2011)

Had to vote for Gandalf's line. One of my all time favorite scenes, but Eowyn's line was a very close second.


----------



## Mouth_Of_Sauron (Aug 7, 2011)

"Now for wrath, now for ruin, and a red dawn!"


----------



## Sulimo (Sep 10, 2011)

I also have to add "Enough! I am Gandalf, and Gandalf menas...ME!!!


----------



## elladan (Sep 13, 2011)

Mouth_Of_Sauron said:


> "Now for wrath, now for ruin, and a red dawn!"


I love that line, except that's the adaptation of Eomer's speech given to Theoden and moved from the Pelennor Fields to Helm's Deep by Peter Jackson (hence "red dawn" instead of "red nightfall".) I greatly prefer the book version. Eomer's whole speech as he prepares for what he supposes is his desperate last stand at the Pelennor Fields gets me every time. Of all the "warrior heroes" in the trilogy I think Eomer is often given the least credit (especially by Peter Jackson, who never even bothered to mention that Eomer was heir to the throne of Rohan), which is kind of a shame. Here it is in full and it is my favorite monologue in the book.
_"Out of doubt, out of dark to the day's rising 
I came singing into the sun, sword unsheathing. 
To hope's end I rode and to heart's breaking: 
Now for wrath, now for ruin and a red nightfall!"_


----------



## Alex (Sep 20, 2011)

> "Hinder me? Thou fool. No living man may hinder me!"
> "But no living man am I! You look upon a woman. Éowyn I am, Éomund's daughter. You stand between me and my lord and kin. Begone, if you be not deathless! For living or dark undead, I will smite you, if you touch him."



I think this is one of the greatest scenes in the book. Always gives me creeps when I read it.


----------

